# Can it be another bath day for Chowder?



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Every time I give Chowder a bath, I'm just compelled to take pics of him because he cleans up sooo nicely. This coming weekend he will be showing in a practice show in Bakersfield and then the following weekend, will be his first official show. I am sooo excited about starting him, I really think he is going to just love being in the ring. I have to thank Dian Lynch for giving me such a great start in maltese , which is why I have such a nice boy from my very first litter (thank you Dian!) Chowder will be 6 mos old on April 2nd. He's having some of his baby teeth removed on thursday, so hopefully that will go well!

BTW, for those of you who didn't know, Chowder and Andrea's boy Ace have the same daddy :wub: 

[attachment=35688:IMG_0528.jpg]
Here is Mr Grunge-tastic telling me he doesn't need a bath

[attachment=35689:IMG_0557.jpg]
all clean

[attachment=35690:IMG_0588.jpg]

[attachment=35691:IMG_0530.jpg]

[attachment=35692:IMG_0597.jpg]

[attachment=35693:IMG_0612.jpg]

Did i mention how excited I am about this boy? :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Gosh, he is just so darn cute!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Stacy he is so cute/handsome/gorgeous! 

Can't wait to see him in the ring. 
Hope his teeth pulling goes well and the practice show too!!

Oh and I LOVE your siggie. It's a Chowder version!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Gosh, he is just so darn cute![/B]


thank you! I just love my Chow man. He makes me laugh every day!



> Stacy he is so cute/handsome/gorgeous!
> 
> Can't wait to see him in the ring.
> Hope his teeth pulling goes well and the practice show too!!
> ...


Yes, I might have to make an updated Chowder version! He's already changed from when these photos were taken.

I'm really looking forward to Merced, i can't wait to see you and Jax again!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm excited about Chowder too! And his brother Frank!! And I have nothing to do with it! LOL He is simply stunning. May I ask what you used on his face to remove some of the brown what I'm assuming is stain? Or maybe it's breakfast! :HistericalSmiley: I've gotten Zoe' face back to white again after the food switch, and Jett's is considerably better, but there is still some staining I'd love to get rid of.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Mr. Grunge-tastic - :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

He could NEVER be grungy! I adore Chowder, and always love opening your posts, Stacy!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

There's my Chowder Boy!! :wub: :wub: 

Yep, I see SuperStar written all over that handsome young man.

I'm soooo excited for you, Stacy.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Chowder looks gorgeous!!!
These pictures are great - they show his fierce look 
and his adorable look (a family trait we know!!!)

Cannot wait until his show in Merced!!! 
He is going to have his own gallery of fans!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:wub: :wub: ahhhh sigh ............ :wub: :wub: 

The fourth pic ... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Do you think Diane Lynch will lend me one of those dogs to play with ??? :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

He is just stunning!!!! I can't wait to see what you do with him in the ring!!! So exciting!!!!! If you show anywhere close to me, you be sure and let me know!!!! I would love to see you again and, of course, see all the "kids" (human and furkids) again!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

He is so darn cute it hurts. Thank you for sharing posting updated pictures of him so often. I just love to watch them grow.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

He is so adorable, just love his little face!! :wub:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> Every time I give Chowder a bath, I'm just compelled to take pics of him because he cleans up sooo nicely. This coming weekend he will be showing in a practice show in Bakersfield and then the following weekend, will be his first official show. I am sooo excited about starting him, I really think he is going to just love being in the ring. I have to thank Dian Lynch for giving me such a great start in maltese , which is why I have such a nice boy from my very first litter (thank you Dian!) Chowder will be 6 mos old on April 2nd. He's having some of his baby teeth removed on thursday, so hopefully that will go well!
> 
> BTW, for those of you who didn't know, Chowder and Andrea's boy Ace have the same daddy :wub:
> 
> ...


Sorry but I've forgotten/gotten mixed up with who's who's sire/dam, but who are their sires? I was thinking, at one time at least, that some of our pups had the same sire: Riverboat Gambler. That is Midis' "daddy".

Cyndi


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=552697
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chowder is out of Ch Sinphony of Venice Myheartiscallingme (Hero) and my Caddy (Midis Ritzys Cadillac Style) I think Midis is related to Ace through his mom's side of the family


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Ah! Maybe correct. I thought there was some connection somewhere. Midis' mom is Sweet Sinphony of Venice. Regardless, you and Andrea both have some really beautiful, champion show dogs! I know you are very proud of them. They are all just gorgeous! 

Cyndi


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Very pretty bow on a very handsome lil guy that cleans up VERY well.

Good luck Stacy,
Melanie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow Chowder has really grown into a handsome littleman.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh my! He is just beautiful!!!!!! What a handsome young man!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Chowda is SO darn cute!!


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

He is so beautiful. Good luck, not that you need it.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh and the teeth thing, I think Chowder will do fine. I am sure it hurts for a day or two.  

After two days Mateo is back to eating his regular food and chewing on his Flossie! :smtease: 
LOL - he looks hysterical with his cone on and chewing away on the end of a flossie.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Chowder is one amazing little man!! He is beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh I just LOVE your handsome little guy


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Chowder is beautiful! I know he'll do great in the show ring.
I love all your dogs!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww, Stacy, he's darling. I am so excited for you. Your first Bred By. I know he will do just great and I can't wait to follow his progress as you show him.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Chowder is such a handsome boy.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Chowder is just precious, Stacy!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

He is growing up into such a handsome young man!!! I can't believe that he is almost 6 months old!!!

I hope that everything goes well with his teeth extraction!!! :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I'm excited about Chowder too! And his brother Frank!! And I have nothing to do with it! LOL He is simply stunning. May I ask what you used on his face to remove some of the brown what I'm assuming is stain? Or maybe it's breakfast! :HistericalSmiley: I've gotten Zoe' face back to white again after the food switch, and Jett's is considerably better, but there is still some staining I'd love to get rid of.[/B]


His face was wet with his tearing but I used Biogroom superwhite just on his face during his bath and that seems to lighten it. Plus I make sure I get his face blowdryed (although he sure doesn't like it!)
Thank you for the nice words about my Chowman!


> Mr. Grunge-tastic - :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> He could NEVER be grungy! I adore Chowder, and always love opening your posts, Stacy![/B]


Oh believe me, he does grunge-tastic very well. Esp when he's left with the hubby for 5 days, LOL. There is no grooming being done, whatsoever.



> There's my Chowder Boy!! :wub: :wub:
> 
> Yep, I see SuperStar written all over that handsome young man.
> 
> I'm soooo excited for you, Stacy.[/B]


Oh thank you! i just love this little guy. He's so... happy. LOVE HIM. :wub: 



> Chowder looks gorgeous!!!
> These pictures are great - they show his fierce look
> and his adorable look (a family trait we know!!!)
> 
> ...


Yes! He does fierce quite well but he's usually smiling. I'm not showing him with the expectation of doing anything placement wise, this is strictly for experience. i'll be happy if he just walks in the ring and behaves (somewhat) on the table! 
Can't wait to see you and Mateo again!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, Chowder :wub: is gorgeous, he looks like a champion already.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:wub: He is sooo pretty :wub: Good Luck !


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Chowder has "Champion" written all over him. I hope both he and Ace do well. Oh and let's not forget Ciara too!!!!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow he does clean up good! He is gorgeous!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Aww...Chowder looks so good!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Everytime I see Chowder, I fall more in love with him. :wub: :wub: 

Need to see pics of Frank too.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

He's just gorgeous....always has been! :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Chowder is so very cute! :wub: :wub: He looks amazing after his bath!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, what a handsome boy he is!! :wub: He sure does clean up nicely, he looks great!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Chowder is so cute. He is lookin fierce. He is Caddy's Mini Me :wub: I adore Caddy and her little mini twin melts my heart :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

He is adorable Stacy! :aktion033:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow! That is one awesome-lookin' pup! I love the scruffy picture of him. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

WHAT A FACE :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

_Stunning_

really is the word that comes to my mind when I look at his pic!

He has 'it'.


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

He's sooo cute!
Don't you just love sticking your nose down in their fluffy when they're all clean and smelling them? I know I drive Eli crazy with it. I just kiss him silly...
Chowder's a doll :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh thank you everyone for the nice comments on Chowdalicious. I'm putting him in a match show tomorrow, I'm looking forward to that and seeing how he does! We definitely need work on the table, that is for sure!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Go Chowder! Woohoo!!!!!! :rockon: 
I think we should start a new thread for him and his "show"manship :aktion033: 
He is such a winner!!!!! :chili: 





> oh thank you everyone for the nice comments on Chowdalicious. I'm putting him in a match show tomorrow, I'm looking forward to that and seeing how he does! We definitely need work on the table, that is for sure!![/B]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I'm putting him in a match show tomorrow, I'm looking forward to that and seeing how he does![/B]



Good Luck, Stacy and Chowder Boy!!!

I'll be thinking of all of you!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Chowder looks adorable!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

He has a very nice expression. Very pretty head. Coat looks just wonderful. I am green with envey.
Have fun.


Tina


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow, he is so cute :wub: . I can't believe he is going to be 6 months old already , good luck on the show


----------



## Lisacisme (Feb 21, 2008)

Stacy, I'm in love with the Chowder-man. And he cleans up so well. Can't wait to hear how he does at the match. Go Chowder Go ! :chili:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Any news on Chowder at the Bakersfield show?

He is so handsome and know he will do very well this week and next!!! :rockon:


----------

